# vent free vs direct vent



## WOODY723817 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am looking to install 2 small propane heaters and maybe a instant hot water heater.  Should I go with direct vent or vent free?  I have a pellet stove now so they would only be for supplemental heat.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 9, 2014)

Vent free will give you more heat for less money both in unit cost and operating cost.Direct vent cost a little more to operate but quite a bit more to purchase due to venting ect.If you plan on using it daily i would spend the extra money and get a D.V..You may not care for the odor that a V.F. on propane will emit and no matter what you hear from others it will have some odor when running .If you rarely plan on burning it V.F.might still be fine or if you dont have anyone in the house whose sensitive to smells.


----------



## FanMan (Jan 10, 2014)

Depends on whether you like breathing fumes...


----------



## Watchguy (Jan 24, 2014)

I have to keep our home more open to fresh air since we got our vent free. With enough fresh air coming in you might not notice a smell. We are in wood stove transition (for hopefully only a month or two) so we are using our vent free full time. I have noticed our windows have a thin oily sheen to them. I wouldn't want this for permanent or even long term but supplemental should be fine.
Again, you might have to do some adjusting of the amount of fresh air you are getting.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 26, 2014)

Not legal here in MN for to install vent free in living space. Just a shed etc.


----------



## The Coopers (Feb 12, 2014)

We considered getting a vent free gas fireplace for our basement but since i research EVERYTHING before making a purchase, I would strongly advise you against it. You do not want to inhale the fumes that have nowhere to go but your lungs.


----------

